# New Server



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Again I am sorry for the crappy service you guys have been getting due to our server. I have purchased the server and it should be setup by tonight, then it will take me 2-3 days to take all our data and make the transfer a couple notes on our new server are:

The board will be closed to posting while i transfer the files but that should only be for 2-3 hrs.

The New Server
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Dual opteron 254 ( 2 processors 2 cores (one processor is faster then our current setup)) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]2x 146gb 10k rpm scsi drives (mirrored)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]4gb ram

The current system we have now:
1 single p4 with hyperthreading
2gb of ram
90gb diskspace

This should do us for a while now..... 
[/FONT]


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 21, 2007)

glad to hear of this,and THANK YOU "ROLLITUP"


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 21, 2007)

oooooooooooh, awwwwwwwwww


yay computers


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds fast. thank you.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 21, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Again I am sorry for the crappy service you guys have been getting due to our server. I have purchased the server and it should be setup by tonight, then it will take me 2-3 days to take all our data and make the transfer a couple notes on our new server are:
> 
> ...


sorry to bother rollitup,,but have ya figured how I can donate without a credit card,,I wanna help who helped me

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you post up a notice about 30 minutes before the boards will be going down to help prevent lobg posts being lost when it goes down before submitting thanks roll


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Can you post up a notice about 30 minutes before the boards will be going down to help prevent lobg posts being lost when it goes down before submitting thanks roll


Will do I will post a site wide announcement. You will see it in every forum.

Rollitup


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 22, 2007)

New Server Up And Running!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2007)

Woot!! Woot!!


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 22, 2007)

wohoo!!!! thanx man and congrads


----------



## HoLE (Sep 22, 2007)

congrats,,thank you,,and good job rollitup

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 22, 2007)

finally!

i saw it was down when i got home from work today


it made it a bit harder to relax... haha


thank you RIU!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 22, 2007)

We are still working a couple bugs out but from what I see just loading RIU on the server with 0 optimization it is 100x faster. Bugs should be worked out tommorow a bit tired doing all this it was a long day.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 22, 2007)

thankxs for taking the time out of your schedule,much apreciated,thanxs again!!!ad being on that time out was wrth it...rascal


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 22, 2007)

If you find bugs or slow loading @ any point please let me know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2007)

i just loaded a pic thru rollitup faster than i could reach in this bag and grab another cookie.

smokin'............thanks rolli.


----------



## Humboldt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nice, much faster loading times, great job guys, keep up the good work maintaining these forums, lots of people would be lost without ROLLITUP!! *


*HOOAH!!*


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 22, 2007)

yes,at times its me,lol
and we sure will RIU....


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 23, 2007)

How is everything running for everyone ?


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 23, 2007)

everything isrunning great,the only probs r on this end,lol....


----------



## abudsmoker (Sep 24, 2007)

this new server is responding to quickly, can you slow this monster down


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2007)

i don't go to photobucket much anymore. my pics load just as fast here and you get to keep them.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 24, 2007)

My search isn't working right. I searched new server, donations. Nothing. I tried pm's about it still nothing. VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the server update runs nice and fast only had 1 stall waiting for a post to go through but an occasional hiccup is expected anywhere.Thanks again


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 25, 2007)

yummy new server is super yummy...


----------



## HoLE (Sep 25, 2007)

I made a 50 dollar challenge,,all rollitup has to do is tell me how to donate without a credit card,,and TheConstantGardener is willing to match,,just tell me how??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 25, 2007)

Been tryng to get that info for days now. VV


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 25, 2007)

It's like driving a moped then hopping on a hyabusa. Works hella nice riu.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2007)

where do i send the check?


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> where do i send the check?


To me, i'll make sure he get's it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 25, 2007)

a challenge? what kind of challenge?

iloveyou


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 26, 2007)

nice!thanks rollitup for new server!pics uplouding much faster and all things work good.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 26, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> a challenge? what kind of challenge?
> 
> iloveyou


i told rollitup,,if he could figure a way to donate,,without a credit card,,that I would donate 50 bucks,,,and TheConstantGardener accepted,,why,,,ya up for it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------

